# slot load blu ray player and your experience with a slot load drive?



## sunny (Jul 25, 2008)

I am looking for a slot load blu ray player drive which can be used in a PC. Any info/links would be appreciated. 

Also, need to find out if anyone had a chance to use a slot load dvd drive and if there were any issues?


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 25, 2008)

Buy a PS3. Will always be the best Blu-ray player because of the price and you can always upgrade the firmware.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm assuming because of the forum you have posted in you mean for a PC?

In that case, I don't know of a slot load Blu-Ray, but you can get them for as cheap as £80 ($160ish)


----------



## sunny (Jul 25, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I'm assuming because of the forum you have posted in you mean for a PC?
> 
> In that case, I don't know of a slot load Blu-Ray, but you can get them for as cheap as £80 ($160ish)



Thanks. I have clarified my post. Yes, I am looking for a BR player drive which can be used in a PC. I prefer a slot load drive (tray less).


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 26, 2008)

You can get 'em for around $120 in the US, although I also have yet to see a slot load one.


----------

